# Garage door headers at door height or top of wall?



## dutchroots (Nov 20, 2012)

Plans don't specify. Only have an elevation to go by. It's only a 9' opening. Crips would only be 12" underneath.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm going to have to go with header at RO height. As far as supporting the 12" above or letting it hang 12" below, I doubt it makes enough difference as far as the structure stability goes. This refers to vertical movement.

Here is where I see the difference. If you have an 18' span across the door RO, It will be subject to movement, in and out. I'm talking about horizontal movement. Maybe the door opener will move the 12" wall in and out slightly. Maybe the wind will move it in and out slightly. Very slightly, but it could be possible. 

I just think the top of the RO will be more stable with the header at the top, not a 12" tall 2x4 wall.

If you think about it, we have to double up the bottom of window RO if the span is too long.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

builditguy said:


> I'm going to have to go with header at RO height. As far as supporting the 12" above or letting it hang 12" below, I doubt it makes enough difference as far as the structure stability goes. This refers to vertical movement.
> 
> Here is where I see the difference. If you have an 18' span across the door RO, It will be subject to movement, in and out. I'm talking about horizontal movement. Maybe the door opener will move the 12" wall in and out slightly. Maybe the wind will move it in and out slightly. Very slightly, but it could be possible.
> 
> ...


Exactly. When do you have to switch to double sills. We do it on 72" or more


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

It's my understanding that the aspect ratio is measured from the top of foundation to top of header, and can't exceed 6:1. If the bottom of the header was at 8', the top would be at 9'. 9'/1.5=6/1. 10'/1.5=6.66/1=fail.

I've always framed them down, although it kinda burned me on this one when they raised the grade a foot.

We've been following this in principle, but only one ahj has been enforcing the nailing schedule/strapping requirement up till now.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

The only time I frame a header down to the opening is on the garage. 

Imo it helps to alleviate some of the shake and flex when the overhead door is open and closing


----------

